# K-Mart



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

I don't see why it hasn't been brought up before but wouldn't K-Mart look great in a Mavericks uni? In the Nets fourm there is talk about what exactly to do with him. He's 26 and isn't even a 20 and 10 player but he's looking to get a Max contract. 

What I would suggest would be a sign and trade sending K-Mart to Dallas for Walker and a pick or two. They would gain picks and an expiring contract while we get another young tough athletic player who would give us a shot blocking presence in the paint. 

I know everyone is going to trash this idea who isn't a Mavs fan but realistically I could see some form of this trade happening. Any thoughts?


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

It seems like a pretty fair trade. Cuban would be willing to pay Kmart the max or very close to it and the nets would get some more draft picks and antoine walker for a season. If he doesnt pan out in NJ then no problem just let him go, but if he proves to be a success you get to resign him.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Don't take into account that Walker and the Nets hate each other....Walker=ex-celtic? Celtics vs Nets???

That ring a bell?


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> Don't take into account that Walker and the Nets hate each other....Walker=ex-celtic? Celtics vs Nets???
> 
> That ring a bell?


If that would keep a team from bettering themselves by landing an all-star calibler player who is expiring it'd be just stupid and a poor business decision.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I like the trade, I think Kenyon is the exact post presence we need, but the problem is...he'll most likely stay in NJ. Walker's star has fallen, and Martin is evolving into a star. Our picks will always be fairly high, so they don't really make much of a difference. I had thought about Kenyon and Jefferson for Walker and Finley, which would be of great benefit to us IMO.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> Don't take into account that Walker and the Nets hate each other....Walker=ex-celtic? Celtics vs Nets???
> 
> That ring a bell?


Now that Walker hates the Celtics management. I don't think he will have trouble playing for the Nets just to beat the Celtics.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Gambino</b>!
> 
> 
> Now that Walker hates the Celtics management. I don't think he will have trouble playing for the Nets just to beat the Celtics.


Or he can play for the Cavs, or Knicks, or Magic and still beat the Celtics.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> 
> 
> Or he can play for the Cavs, or Knicks, or Magic and still beat the Celtics.


Yes, he can, but that doesn't mean he can't play for the Nets.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> 
> Yes, he can, but that doesn't mean he can't play for the Nets.


Lot's of words were spoken during those two series', I don't see Walker nor the Nets agreeing to this deal.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dre1218us</b>!
> I like the trade, I think Kenyon is the exact post presence we need, but the problem is...he'll most likely stay in NJ. Walker's star has fallen, and Martin is evolving into a star. Our picks will always be fairly high, so they don't really make much of a difference. I had thought about Kenyon and Jefferson for Walker and Finley, which would be of great benefit to us IMO.


:yes: 

Dallas picks are useless. The Mavs are a damn good team, what will their picks do?

Besides that, if the Nets don't want to pay Martin, why would they give Walker a max contract if it's even for 1 year?

-Petey


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

Antoine Walker has never asked for a max contract and he is never going to play for the NJ Nets.
NEVER, Fate would just not be that mean to me and other Walker fans. lol

I am hoping more and more that Walker just opts out of his contract and gets the heck out of dodge.
The guy only changed every single thing about his game this year (not to mention his freaking name) for the Dallas Mavericks and people still just don't have any respect.


Kenyon Martin needs to stay in NJ. He benefits from having Jason Kidd and if he played in the Wast, Shaq would flatten him like he did in the playoffs 2 years ago 4 times a year (say what you want about Antoine but Shaq didn't flatten him this year. Walker played his best games against LA)



> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> :yes:
> ...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> Antoine Walker has never asked for a max contract and he is never going to play for the NJ Nets.


He may not get a maxed contract next year, but he has 1 year at max dollars. My point is if they don't want to pay Martin max money, why would they pay Walker that for 1 year?

-Petey


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

because one year at a max contract is a lot less then 5 or 6.



> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> He may not get a maxed contract next year, but he has 1 year at max dollars. My point is if they don't want to pay Martin max money, why would they pay Walker that for 1 year?
> ...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> because one year at a max contract is a lot less then 5 or 6.


True, if they are saving money, I don't see why they would spend 12+ million on any player.

-Petey


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Kenyon would only get better by playing in the west...you would be foolish to pass on guy who would bring much needed heart to this team.


----------

